# Crate during the day, free at night



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

Does crating for 10-12 hours during the day hours screw up a dog's internal clock or warrant any other bad side effects? I need a solution to working long hours (and a **** commute) during the week, and keeping my 5mo confined, and to ensure he's not eliminating in the house... During the summer there is still daylight in the evening, but in the winter, I can't imagine my dog not seeing the sun during the week while I am away. I guess this would be akin to keeping him confined to his room, though? At least there is a window there he could look at.

He won't let anyone else walk him, and I live alone, so that kind of rules out a dog walker. He does not make it easy. I do walk/stuff and feed him at daybreak and in the evening. He gets enough exercise.


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

Is there anyway you could get him accustomed to another person walking him? Or even have them come and let him out? 10-12 hours seems like a long time to be in a crate. Have you thought about an ex-pen to confine him to a certain area?


----------



## Sir Bear (Mar 9, 2012)

I think if you're willing to put in the extra work to make sure your dog is well-exercised both BEFORE and AFTER your work shifts it's no problem...but that being said...

I love my dog to death and don't mind going the extra mile for him, but most of the time after a long, exhausting work shift I literally don't have the gusto to go hike Bear up a mountain or do what he needs to get his energy out. In our military community off leash (aka "easy on the handler" exercise isn't an option) haha.

I hired someone to come check on him halfway through my 8-10 hour shifts...and that doesn't really do much to help his energy levels but I can at least know he isn't miserable trying to hold his pee/poo too long. I would really try to pick a person and get your dog used to them, it's really helpful to be able to call somebody.

I'm still working on this issue myself, Bear can knock over an ex-pen no problem so I've started leaving him for short amounts of time loose and am slowly increasing the time BUT only when he's been well exercised first. 

Just my two cents, good luck!


----------



## misterW (Jan 25, 2011)

Are these just temporary work conditions?

If not, this sounds like very poor conditions for the dog -- especially shepherds, who thrive on being around their owner. I would try to figure out some way to get someone else to take the dog out during the day (it may take some time to get him used to the person), or look for someone who can provide better living conditions to take him off your hands.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

jeliya said:


> Does crating for 10-12 hours during the day hours screw up a dog's internal clock or warrant any other bad side effects? I need a solution to working long hours (and a **** commute) during the week, and keeping my 5mo confined, and to ensure he's not eliminating in the house... During the summer there is still daylight in the evening, but in the winter, I can't imagine my dog not seeing the sun during the week while I am away. I guess this would be akin to keeping him confined to his room, though? At least there is a window there he could look at.
> 
> He won't let anyone else walk him, and I live alone, so that kind of rules out a dog walker. He does not make it easy. I do walk/stuff and feed him at daybreak and in the evening. He gets enough exercise.


Like others have said, I think finding someone to walk him during the day or at least let him go potty half way would be awesome for you. 

On another note.. might ease your mind on the keeping him confined front. I am gone for about 10 hours a day myself, sometimes shorter because I have the power to dictate some of my schedule where I work now. Titan is older and isn't kenneled anymore but he is still in the house by himself for those hours I am gone. I leave him some toys and a chew and no one comes to let him out during the day. I run him 2 miles in the morning and andother 2 when I get home and play fetch with him in the evenings.. along with other training type exercises. He does Search and rescue on the weekends and is well exercised. He is fine during the week when I work. I am working on getting him acclimated to outside, not sure if you have that option.. Just got a plastic pool for him and am going to get a patio cover pop up for him. As well as a few cooling type beds. I plan on leaving him out there during the day while I am at work.. I think having the run of my .5 acre yard might be more fun for him. If you have that option too.. it might be something to look into though maybe only when your pup is a little older, as you say he is only 5 months right?

Basically what I am saying, after all my long winded rambling.. is that I think IF you can get a dog walker.. one person for him to get used to and you can afford it, that would be good. But if not.. it's not going to hurt him either so long as you go the extra mile to ensure he gets exercised before and after work. I would also make sure that your weekends or days off are filled with a lot of activity. That's how I balance it and it seems to be working.. been doing it that way since he was potty trained and could hold it the whole day.. as I live and have lived by myself since I have had him.. so it gets a little tricky sometimes with timing. 

Some people don't believe in doing that and think it's cruel but IMO it's not any less boring to them than it would be out in the wild with no human to train and exercise them. (granted there's the whole pack roaming concept for that idea, and these are domestic animals that thrive on human contact.. blah blah blah.. but I digress that is for a nother thread  )


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

He's young, so I do not run him around too much, just yet. My options, and his current activities are (morning and/or evening) A) At least a mile walk a day, B) some off leash jogging around a track and field area for 15-30 or so minutes, C) on/off leash hiking. Always obedience (heeling, sitting, downing, waiting) at random times during these. Usually other dogs around, but he is already so well socialized, I got it very easy.

Weekends are always packed with walks and hikes; hopefully classes soon.

Future plan is to have him enrolled in agility, tracking, hunting; maybe get some chickens for him to herd? I do in fact have a backyard that he is able to access from his garage room, but I first need to fence off the pool area, keep him away from poison ivy, and train him to eliminate in a corner, rather than the entire play area. I do not personally, and don't enjoy him, walking around his own discard 

These are not temporary work conditions. Some times I don't work all 5 days in the office, but I can see that coming to a halt at any point. I am hoping to get him a playmate once he's good and trained! He seems very lazy though, if he's not "on", he's totally OFF or chewing something. haha


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Well, personally, I think you are fine. Sounds like you have plans for him and plan on foloowing through with them. As for eliminating in the back yard.. let me know if you figure out how to do that.. lol. Titan naturally goes to one side to poop so it's generally in the same area all the time.. though sometimes he ventures.. a half acre is a lot to patrol! LOL.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I prefer to keep my pup/young dog confined in the kitchen when it comes to such long hours, in my case 8-9 hours was max. You don't have to have a pet walker actually take the dog for a walk, I personally would not allow anyone to take my dog off my property if I wasn't home. They could just let the dog out in the yard for a break instead of being confined for up to 12 hours.


----------



## deldridge72 (Oct 25, 2011)

Do you have the option of an outdoor run? It would provide the freedom of movement, sensory input and the chance for elimination (if he would use it) while you're gone. Certainly would need to make it escape proof and securable. 

That said, my dogs may be crated up to 12 hours a day, but the flip side of that is I work part-time and all free time is spent with them, hiking about our 5 acres or playing with their toys.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Is a dog day care an option? And it wouldnt have to be everyday, but when your day was going to be long.


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

He just pooped inside for the first time. Less than 6 hours I was at work. I even sent for someone to let him out!

It was a wet one.

Gonna need this dog run to be set up ASAP haha


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

If it was the first time then maybe he had an upset tummy??


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

Sadly, this has been the norm for him. Wet and loose, I think it may be his kibble. It's all organic, chicken based, I need to try others.

He was fine for 4 hours last night. Can only wait and see about the future.


----------

